# Audyssey mic positions



## pois0n (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey. Should i use the mic positions that shows up when i setup my denon avr x4000 or the positions on audysseys page? Any difference in sound if i change them?


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Here is a youtube link regarding testing Audyssey positions with a boom mic. I use this type of layout and it worked very well in my room.






Here is the Audyssey FAQ as well

http://www.audyssey.com/technologies/multeq/faq


----------



## pois0n (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Dent (May 6, 2006)

Is anyone else on this forum using the Audyssey mic positions described in this post on this forum: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/audio-processing/68407-audyssey-multeq-faq-setup-guide.html
This really differs from Audyssey's actual recommendations.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

I did at first. But honestly, I got better results following Audyssey 's recommendations. Not slighting any of the work in that setup though.


----------



## Dent (May 6, 2006)

mpompey said:


> I did at first. But honestly, I got better results following Audyssey 's recommendations. Not slighting any of the work in that setup though.


What do you mean by better results?


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

The response in my room sounded better to my ears. The side and rear surrounds definitely sound more spacious and immersive after following Audyssey's.

You can try both ways and see which one you prefer. It only takes about 15 minutes to run through all 8 positions.


----------

